
Venture Capital Flows by Investor and Industry in 2015 - anton_tarasenko
http://antontarasenko.github.io/vc2015.html
======
minimaxir
Where did you get the 2015 data from CrunchBase? Only the 2013-and-earlier
data is freely available and allowed to be redistributed (to my personal
frustration)

[https://data.crunchbase.com/page/pricing](https://data.crunchbase.com/page/pricing)

